# Video: Jupiter Florida Spearfishing 9-10-11



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Headed out of Jupiter Inlet on Saturday morning with our crew. We hunted on the deep ledge, reef in 70', out in the blue water on some weed lines, and on artificial structure in ~65'. Vis was great in some places and mediocre in others. We landed several mangrove snappers, a mutton snapper and a few rainbow runners. I had a shot at a kingfish and a nice cubera but missed, oh well. Got some footage of some monster Goliath Groupers along the way. Here is the video:

http://vimeo.com/28904432


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

GREAT video!!!!!! Nice work congrats.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

who is the band playing in that video? i watched a lot of those videos, great music, great videos. cant wait to get me a speargun


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks! The name of the band is"Nightmares on Wax" and the song title is "You Wish".


----------

